# LC2i Bass Volume Not Adjusting



## Theguy6792 (Jun 8, 2017)

Wondering if anybody else has had any similar issues with their LC2i setup, or know what I can do to correct it? Maybe I'm doing something wrong here. Hoping an Audiocontrol rep can chime in?

*The Car:* 2014 Hyundai Elantra Limited w/ Nav

*The Gear:* 
- Alpine MRP-M500 Mono (Powered by 4 gauge setup)
- Alpine Type E 10" SVC 4 ohm Sub (Wired 4 ohm - 300 rms - Sealed Enclosure)
- Audiocontrol LC2i - Tapped the front speakers

I did the tuning by ear as I do not have an O-scope or any high end equipment for tuning. Set my gains/LPF and LC2i settings with volume at 3/4 (Vol 34) and everything sounds amazing....but only at 1/2-3/4 volume. However when I turn the volume down to 1/4 the LC2i seems to register the bass at a higher level and is very overwhelming for 1/4 volume in my car. When I start with volume at 0 then work my way up, the bass suddenly pops in around the 1/4 mark and is at a higher volume than the music itself. It never starts low then works it way up, it's just a sudden jump.

My threshold is at MAX, Accubass is almost at MAX, and Bass is about 3/4. I ever so slightly increased the gain on the amp as well. I have settings set to where the yellow Max light will flash on most bass hits.

Any ideas on what I could do to help with this? Going to try lowering the Bass/Accubass on the LC2i today and adjust the amp's gain to see if it makes a difference but that's all I can think of for right now.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

Accubass is basically processing the signal to add/boost the bass frequencies. While researching my own build I read in several spots where some people don't like using the LC2i or LC7i because they felt the bass had an "artificial" quality. It sounds like the bass restoration isn't very linear (varies by volume). I can't say if there is anything wrong or if that's just the way it works.


----------



## Theguy6792 (Jun 8, 2017)

ominous said:


> Accubass is basically processing the signal to add/boost the bass frequencies. While researching my own build I read in several spots where some people don't like using the LC2i or LC7i because they felt the bass had an "artificial" quality. It sounds like the bass restoration isn't very linear (varies by volume). I can't say if there is anything wrong or if that's just the way it works.


That's a good way to put it, about the bass feeling "artificial". It's almost like you can tell the unit wants to push bass through the system, but it's doing it at the wrong time. It's a shame, because the bass restoration is what really sold me with the LC2i over a traditional LOC. I didn't even bother trying a LOC so I can't even compare the two. The thing is it's not consistent. I can listen to the radio or something quiet early in the morning on the ride to work, then suddenly the bass picks up and feels like I just cranked the gain knob.

Side note: Factory Nav/Audio systems are amazing, until you want to mess with the audio  Seriously considering swapping to an aftermarket unti and bypassing the factory amp so I don't have to work around the oem sound processing and equipment.


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Are there factory subs in the car? Maybe your front door speakers don't see a full range signal and it's boosting 
the missing frequencies.


----------



## Theguy6792 (Jun 8, 2017)

No factory subs in the Elantra. Just the two rear speakers, two fronts and two tweets. Should I maybe tap into a different set of speakers? I'm currently tapped into the two front door soeakers (not the tweeters). I see a lot of people tapping the rears for LOC usage.


----------



## ominous (Apr 21, 2017)

It depends on the car. I've got a 2013 Accord with the touchscreen radio. It doesn't lend itself to replacement as it's tied into everything (HVAC, Bluetooth, etc...) but it does put out a full range signal. I couldn't change the HU (without losing functionality) but I could change everything after (including the amp) so that's what I did. You may want to research your vehicle and see what's available.


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

Just doing an install atm using this item, should be only one set of speaker wires, front or back going into the lc2i.

For the bass you need, dial back the threshold button and the accubass button all the way counter clockwise and then adjust the bass button to serve your needs.

Myself I have a full range signal going to the lc2i, I have the sub running out the sub out rca's and my front components going out the main rca's out and adjust the main for the fronts.

I am using 2 amps


----------



## Theguy6792 (Jun 8, 2017)

credible said:


> Just doing an install atm using this item, should be only one set of speaker wires, front or back going into the lc2i.
> 
> For the bass you need, dial back the threshold button and the accubass button all the way counter clockwise and then adjust the bass button to serve your needs.
> 
> ...


You are right about it only needing one source of speakers. I am using two of the front door speakers. The problem I had with the bass threshold (tiny dial on the side) was that my factory system I feel didn't have much/if any bass roll off at higher volume. Therefore I maxed the threshold clockwise.

I messed around some more last night, dialed back the threshold a hair, as well as the Accubass. Left the bass around 3/4 and adjusted the amplifier's settings some more. MUCH better. The bass doesn't just suddenly pop in around 1/4 volume instead it slowly picks up with volume just as it should. Think that's all it should take folks, thanks for everyone's input!  For now...I'll be back when I go to install my second amp and components, haha.


----------



## Jordan 71 (Jan 9, 2020)

glockcoma said:


> Are there factory subs in the car? Maybe your front door speakers don't see a full range signal and it's boosting
> the missing frequencies.


How would you fix this problem?


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Jordan 71 said:


> How would you fix this problem?


Holy thread revival Batman!! (My original post was from mid 2017)

Tap the LCI2 from the factory subs output


----------



## Jordan 71 (Jan 9, 2020)

glockcoma said:


> Holy thread revival Batman!! (My original post was from mid 2017)
> 
> Tap the LCI2 from the factory subs output


Haha thanks for replying it’s because when I turn the setting on my lc2i louder it just gets really loud and won’t turn down. I tapped into the back to speakers your saying to tap into the factory sub?


----------

